# braid backlash on a spinning reel?



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

so i spooled my first reel with braid. tried suffix 20# , was hesitant about such a high test but the diameter of the braid looked about as thick as 10 or so lb mono., so i spooled it up , first time i tried to cast a reasonable distance it backlashed and i had to cut about half the spool off. i never had a backlash on a spinning reel. do i need to back the braid with mono to keep it from slipping on the reel ? anyone else ever have this problem?


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I never heard of a backlash on a spinning reel but I have had lines knotted or tangled by the wind. Sometimes if it's pretty windy and you get some slack in your line while casting it can tangle.
As for backing, yes you should put some mono on the reel first then add the braid. I use a back-to-back uni knot to do that. Having mono backing will keep the whole spoon of line from slipping. If you don't want to use mono you can put some black electricians tape on your spool, this can stop slipping too.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

beyond a wind tangle- I have noticed the dreaded birds nest using braid on a spinning reel if I didn't --

1- put the line on the right direction - yes it matters
2- tie a piece of mono to the braid when attaching to the spool.


My guess would be #2 is the problem - if your braid is slipping on the spool as you reel in you are makeing a huge mess and don't know it.

To test tighten your drag to max , tie off your line to say a small tree , let out a little line and back up, now pull and or reel , my guess is your line will spin on the spool not the drag.

If thats the case- attach 2 ft of mono with a double uni knot to your braid , thenthe mono to the spool- you will be happy with the results.

If you do steps 1&2 correctly your rig will cast like a dream and last all season maybe 2 depending on how often you fish.

** A note** IMO don't give up on Sufix- it's the best braid I've ever used for a spinning rig 

There was a really good video on here recently on this subject.

Good luck


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

i think it was i had the braid tied directly to the spool and it was slipping, and when i tryed to cast the whole spool just slipped. i might try the electrical tape trick .


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

dont use electrical tape, it melts, its not waterproof and it leaves black residue on your reel when you remove it. use surgical tape, its alot more effective and easier to work with however, tape in general is a good remedy to this problem, ive been doing it for years.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

So you guys are saying that with braid, the ENTIRE mass of line, rotates around the spool?

Wow, that seems hard to fathom, but the more you think about it, the more i guess i could see it happening.

Also the more I think about it, any non memory line should be awesome on a spinning reel. Ive never done that before. Sounds like a pretty good idea. I bet it works great and resolves the biggest issue with spinning reels, the memory imposed on the line.

After using braid for about 15 years now, I will say that if im ever going to get a backlash, its going to be on the first cast or two (baitcaster). Seems like it has to do with the "stickyness" of the line, perhaps the wax they seem to use on it now having something to do with it.

Once i have a big backlash like that (baitcasters), it usually never happens again after it for the remainder of the time the line is on the reel.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Also i have noticed if you put to much line on the spool it will unravel after your first couple casts. Look on the spool also it will tell you the preferred line size. If you go to big you could have back lash issues.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

So you guys are saying that with braid, the ENTIRE mass of line, rotates around the spool?

Yes, Lynxsis it happens and makes a huge birds nest.

I would use tape only as an on the water fix- 

I have exclusively used braid on my spinning reels since it first came out years ago. Learned some hard lessons.

take your empty spoon attach to a cordless drill , pull your linr off , then add a mono backing with a double uni knot to the braid. reel it back on ( not to loose) don't over fill.


You should be money.

Again I have found Sufix to be the most forgiving line for spinning reels.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

respooled today before going out. backed the braid with 2 ft of mono. and dropped from 20lb test to 10lb. couldnt be happier with the performance of the braid


----------

